# Tree Shelter Advice



## dakotatrees (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello! I was hoping to get some feedback from any of you that have used plastic tree shelters. I'm specifically looking at Tubex (http://www.tubex.com/).

I'm planting 20 - 30 trees around my property this spring and I'm thinking I might give them a try. I'm planting everything from apples to oaks and have always used 4' high chicken wire cages around all my new trees to keep the deer and rabbits off of them. This is effective, but the added protection from the wind would also be beneficial in this climate, not to mention the accelerated growth that is claimed by the manufacturer. 

Anyone have any experience with these or similar products? 

Thanks!


----------



## gumneck (Apr 8, 2008)

I've used the blue X grow tubes with Muscadine grapes. I recommend them for grapes. Keeps the deer off young/short vines and does seem to promote growth. 

For fruit trees, I think you'll want the type that "unzips". Even then, deer will be hammering those trees unless you "build the wall" which you probably already know. 

The blue X have a transparent blue film that is rolled into a tube and a sleeve is inserted over the tube. Its a one shot deal. End of growing season you slice off the sleeve and remove rolled up film. 

Tom


----------



## dakotatrees (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Tom. The tubes I'm looking at are scored so that they'll split as the tree outgrows them. I've ordered some trees that are very small (4 - 8") and I think they would benefit from the tubes. I was thinking of going with a 3' high tube, but I think you're right regarding the deer. They'll be there waiting for the fruit trees once they pop out the top. I don't think there is any way around caging the trees until the tops are above deer height. 

The paradox continues: I want to attract wildlife, so I plant trees. The wildlife destroy the trees, so I need to keep the wildlife away......

:bang:


----------

